# problem mit +PLED- und +PWR_LED- stecker



## Vitali (3. Juni 2016)

Will mein Gehäuse am Mainboard befestigen und hab ein Problem.

In mein Mainboard gibt es +PLED- und +PWR_LED-  welcher ist der richtige für  den grünen und weißen stecker hab es in den +PWR_LED+ reingetan und in  der mitte freigelassen, bitte um antwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder schreibt mir wo genau die hinmüssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(doppelklick sehr ihr bei der Lupe die verbindungen links unten)


für mich ist p und pwr = power... eine kurze erklärung zwischen +PLED- und +PWR_LED- wäre nett..


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Juni 2016)

ist beides das gleiche. +PLED Kabel an den Pin +PWR_LED/+PLED am Board anstecken und mit -PLED entsprechend.

Dumme Frage: wenn du das schon nicht kannst, glaubst du wirklich du bekommst deinen PC zum laufen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Juni 2016)

Vitali schrieb:


> Will mein Gehäuse am Mainboard befestigen .....



So kann man es auch Ausdrücken  Wenn ich ins Handbuch schaue, ist es egal wo du die LED anschliesst. Leider ist der Punkt nicht genauer beschrieben, warum der Anschluss doppelt ausgeführt ist. Glaube mich aber zu erinnern, das früher der PowerLED Stecker eine 3polige Ausführung war. Also eine Reminiszenz an die gute alte Zeit.


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Juni 2016)

hier stand Mist


----------



## Vitali (3. Juni 2016)

Heute einen PC zusammenbauen ist es wie eine externe Festplatte anzuschließen, es genügt schon Tutorials im "Youtube" anzuschauen  und das die Komponenten kompatibel sind, nur mit den 2 Steckerverbindungen hab ich kein Plan....

jo *evilgrin68* hab da mir par bilder angeschaut früher war da irgendwas mit "nz" drin o_O hoffe das der 2 pc trotzden funktioniert bei fertigstellung *fg*


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juni 2016)

Der " - "P LED-Stecker (weiß) kommt an Pin 4, der "+"P LED-Stecker (grün) an Pin 2 

Schaue bitte in das Manuel, auf Seite 15 ist die Nummerierung der Pins vom Frontpanel angegeben

GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-H110M-S2 DDR3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Vitali (4. Juni 2016)

hm ok habs gerade wieder umgesteckt hoffe das ist jetzt korrekt, also POWER LED
 auf PLED + -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitte um eine Rückantwort ob es jetzt korrekt ist ??


----------



## -RedMoon- (4. Juni 2016)

HA!
Jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Dein Board hat zwei Power LED Anschlüsse. Ist ja witzig, ist mir ja noch nie untergekommen. Nimm einfach eines davon, wenns geht, gehts. Wenn nicht, steckst es um. Wird mit Sicherheit intern sowieso gebrückt sein


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2016)

Vitali schrieb:


> hm ok habs gerade wieder umgesteckt hoffe das ist jetzt korrekt, also POWER LED
> auf PLED + -
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, so sollte es passen


----------

